# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Rechazado el dictamen que consideraba correctos los desembalses de 2013

## F. Lázaro

El pleno de la Asamblea de Extremadura ha rechazado hoy, con los votos del PSOE, IU y Prex-Crex, el dictamen elaborado por la comisión de estudio sobre los daños causados por los desembalses de los meses de marzo y abril de 2013 y que establecía, entre otras cuestiones, que la actuación de los responsables de los mismos fue correcta.

http://www.hoy.es/extremadura/201404...424131337.html




> El portavoz de los regionalistas del Prex-Crex, Damián Beneyto, se ha reiterado en que* los desembalses fueron "inadecuados"*, ya que al no haber comparecido el delegado del Gobierno en Extremadura ni el responsable de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana, no se tiene datos para afirmar una cosa diferente.





> Por su parte, el portavoz del Grupo Socialista, Francisco Torres [...] considera *"negligente" la actuación de los responsables de la Confederación del Guadiana*, se ha felicitado de que gracias a estas denuncias, este año, con índices pluviométricos y cotas de embalse similares a 2013, no haya habido esos desembalses "agresivos" y que 452 agricultores no hayan tenido que presentar expedientes por los daños ocasionados.


Vuelvo a decir lo mismo que ya expresé en este foro hace tiempo:

El día 25 de marzo, el Sistema Guadiana acumulaba 2540,7 Hm3, con 326,6 Hm3 de margen. El estado de los embalses era de normalidad, Cijara al 88,5%, García de Sola al 84,6% y Orellana al 91,5%, *desembalsando agua de forma preventiva.* Cijara y García de Sola no sé si estaban tirando agua ya que no me acerqué hasta ellos, pero lo más probable es que sí estuviesen tirando también agua.

En cuanto al Sistema Zújar, acumulaba 3301 Hm3, con 220,1 Hm3 de margen. La Serena estaba al 94,6%, y como todos recordarán, abrió compuertas para bajar cota, *realizando un vertido interno al embalse del Zújar, el cual ya llevaba bastantes días desembalsando agua*.

Todo ésto, se puede comprobar en los datos de los partes de los embalses emitidos por la propia CHG, no sea que alguien me venga diciendo que me los estoy inventando... que ya me espero cualquier cosa.

El problema vino con las *excesivas precipitaciones del día 31 de marzo*. Sobre todo en la cuenca alta *cayó más de 3 veces el agua que estaba prevista*, hubo amplias zonas en las que cayeron más de 50 litros, y dado que los embalses del Guadiana y del Zújar tienen cuencas de aportación muy grandes y con todo el terreno saturado de agua recogieron muchísima agua, agua que era imposible de retener en los embalses, por lo que se vieron obligados a abrir compuertas sí o sí. O eso, o que se desbordasen las presas por coronación… 

Es más, se intentó sujetar todo lo posible la avenida, llegando La Serena a casi el 100% de su totalidad con tal de no soltar más agua para que la situación no se agravara aún más, la presa de Alange ni siquiera llegó a abrir compuertas pese que estaba hasta las orejas de agua.

Parece ser que ciertas personas prefieren arriesgar a que una presa se desborde y tener que declarar escenarios de seguridad antes de que se le inunden chalets y fincas que están donde no deberían.

¿Tendrán acaso culpa la CHG de que lloviese mucho más de lo que las predicciones indicaban? Como se puede ver en los datos anteriores, *las presas ya estaban desembalsando agua,* por lo que esa afirmación que dice mucha gente de que las presas no estaban desembalsando agua es MENTIRA.

Sólo hay que darse una vuelta por el río para ver las auténticas atrocidades que se han hecho, ocupación de cauces, frutales metidos directamente en la zona de servidumbre, chalets dentro de la zona de policía, cauces que se aran para sembrar, otros cauces que directamente han sido destruidos...

El año pasado si no llega a ser por las presas que sujetaron la punta de la avenida, y más aún, por el personal que estuvo trabajando día y noche para ello, más de un chalet habría acabado en Ayamonte... sólo con ver los hidrogramas de entrada en algunas presas, estoy seguro que habríamos vuelto a ver una avenida del nivel de la de 1947.




> El portavoz del Grupo Socialista, Francisco Torres [...] se ha felicitado de que gracias a estas denuncias, este año, con índices pluviométricos y cotas de embalse similares a 2013, no haya habido esos desembalses "agresivos" y que 452 agricultores no hayan tenido que presentar expedientes por los daños ocasionados.


Sí, la situación ha sido la mismita que el año anterior... en fin, prefiero no comentar.

----------

Jonasino (24-abr-2014),Varanya (25-abr-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

El problema es muy sencillo y hartamente repetido:
- Se construye donde no se debe, en zonas inundables.
- Se cercenan con motas las llanuras de inundación.
- Se piensan que un embalse va a anular cualquier avenida. También es verdad que se les vende eso como parte de la propaganda, exagerando la protección.
- Los cauces se estrechan para ganar terreno al río, queda muy bien un chabolo a la orilla o un chiringuito.
- La gente no respeta nada y se piensa que el Estado tiene que velar por ellos en éstos casos.
- La corrupción hace que no se vigile y se apliquen estrictamente las normas en los casos anteriores, y que se concedan licencias donde no se debe.

 Controlando esto, no hace falta más.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> - Los cauces se estrechan para ganar terreno al río, queda muy bien un chabolo a la orilla o un chiringuito.


Unas imágenes valen más que mil palabras. Un claro ejemplo de cómo se destrozan los cauces:

En esta imagen, el cauce de uno de los Guadianillas tiene más de 100 metros de ancho, con unas viviendas que no pueden estar más cerca del río... vamos, que cuando corre el agua, pueden pescar desde casa.



Aguas bajo, el cauce es usurpado considerablemente, pasa de 130 metros a 80.



Pero la cosa no se queda ahí, es que aguas abajo de esa carretera, el cauce se estrecha a tan sólo 15...



Las consecuencias de ésto son claras. El volumen de agua que pasaba en donde el cauce tenía 130 metros, de alguna forma tiene que pasar por donde el cauce sólo tiene 15. ¿Cómo pasa? Muy sencillo.. ocupando todos los campos de cultivo que antes eran terreno del río.

Y cuando viene una avenida fuerte, pues pasa lo que pasó el año pasado, que en esa zona tuvieron que rescatar a varias personas con zodiacs y helicópteros porque tenían el agua al cuello, normal.

----------

Jonasino (24-abr-2014),NoRegistrado (16-sep-2014),Varanya (25-abr-2014)

----------


## darla

Según algunos afectados, ha sido a partir de las 4.00 horas cuando el agua ha empezado a entrar en las viviendas. Un vecino con un garaje en la calle Cestería afirmaba no haber visto nada igual. Esto no es agua del arroyo [Argamasilla], es agua cristalina, limpia, la que ha entrado en mi casa, señala otro que vive en calle Cava.

La principal queja de los vecinos se dirige hacia el estado del alcantarillado. ¿Cómo se explica que caiga la lluvia que caiga, los husillos no den de sí, lamentan, apuntando a una posible falta de limpieza del alcantarillado que no deja que se evacue el agua correctamente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Según algunos afectados, ha sido a partir de las 4.00 horas cuando el agua ha empezado a entrar en las viviendas. Un vecino con un garaje en la calle Cestería afirmaba “no haber visto nada igual”. “Esto no es agua del arroyo [Argamasilla], es agua cristalina, limpia, la que ha entrado en mi casa”, señala otro que vive en calle Cava.
> 
> La principal queja de los vecinos se dirige hacia el estado del alcantarillado. “¿Cómo se explica que caiga la lluvia que caiga, los husillos no den de sí”, lamentan, apuntando a una posible “falta de limpieza” del alcantarillado “que no deja que se evacue el agua correctamente”.


¿De cuándo es ésto?

----------

